# 2008 Malibu X-Factor Kayak for Sale



## uptownhokie (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought this kayak in June thinking I would use it a lot and I have maybe used it 3 times. It takes up too much room in the garage and I'll be moving soon anyway. The boat itself sells for $1119 new, then another $125 for the gator hatch (accessory) and $75 for seat. The hull has a LIFETIME warranty!!! It comes with a 240cm Aquabound paddle ($100) and pull-cart. Everything you see in the pictures except the fishing poles. Great deal for someone really into kayaking. It's a fish-and dive model that has 600lbs. weight limit, 14ft long and 33 inches wide. I can stand up in it in the flats, and it only weighs 55lbs. Everything for $1100. Call 402-218-6787. 

*Baby on the way. THIS THING MUST GO!!!!!:usaflag*


----------



## uptownhokie (Apr 22, 2008)

Please buy my kayak...I need baby furniture.:crying


----------



## ADVGUY (Aug 13, 2008)

For some reason your pic links only pull up the forum site for me and not the pics. Could e-mail me some pics to [email protected]? Thanks, Chris


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you aren't logged in , it will do that. Log in and you'll be able to see the pics.


----------



## ADVGUY (Aug 13, 2008)

Craaaap. No wonder. Thanks, nice yak!


----------



## uptownhokie (Apr 22, 2008)

Alright folks, I'm desperate. $900 for everything in the pics. That is SIGNIFICANTLY less than what I paid just a few months ago. Call 402-218-6787 or pm me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## uptownhokie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sold almost immediately after I lowered the price. Now I miss it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't worry hokie, I referred it to my buddy justin who bought it and I'll personally make sure he loves and cherishes her until death do they part. If he dies I'll try to get it and sell it back to you! J/K


----------

